

Evolution of Linux kernel size - hbrouwer
http://lkml.org/lkml/2011/11/10/267

======
arjn
Interesting. I'm not sure if this is a good sign since it can be a bloat
indicator. Certainly most of it should be due to drivers being added. What I'd
like to see is the size of the core kernel bits for say x86 or x86-64 only
(i.e. with drivers removed).

------
spydum
Boo, either crashed or offline? I can't seem to access it.

